# Ain’t seen JACK!!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

..................anywhere!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

It been tough scouting I been out for 3 days looking birds only saw 4 hens


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

richard rouleau said:


> It been tough scouting I been out for 3 days looking birds only saw 4 hens


LOL, thats rough! I was just out testing some loads today and figured id up that ante on some of the goof balls around here!

I hope you start seeing more birds, I'm sure where I usually hunt, the Turkeys are putting a notch on each day of their calendar waiting for my arrival. #tombesleeping1eyeopen!

Good luck!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

You mean, ain’t seen Tom? :mrgreen:


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I've been scouting for the last 4 weekends. I've checked all the areas I know of that had turkeys in the area, and all of them have come up empty. I did check one area I don't normally go to, and saw a grand total of 3 hens, and i *think* I heard a gobble for about 1 second, and that was pretty much it for the entire canyon.

I saw those 3 hens again as I was leaving the area, and I'm guessing they saw me with that super vision of theirs ,because as I was glassing them on the hillside, they were booking for cover. I really have to wonder if those birds have been preyed on a lot, and have become very wary.

I just can't figure it out. This winter was a joke. So you'd think there would be alot less winter kill as opposed to the previous winter; and yet, I'm seeing less turkeys this year with the light winter, then I did last year with the decent winter. Coyotes eat em all or what?

Of course, there is always the southern region, but frankly I find that a bit harder to do. I don't know anyone down there, I don't know the area, and getting down there to learn it takes time and money. I spent 70 in gas yesterday, starting the day at O'dark 30, doing just that, and I'm feeling pretty stupid now as a result.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I found a few groups..


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I found a few groups..


Fallow dem birds! and get a tag this year


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I've been scouting for the last 4 weekends. I've checked all the areas I know of that had turkeys in the area, and all of them have come up empty. I did check one area I don't normally go to, and saw a grand total of 3 hens, and i *think* I heard a gobble for about 1 second, and that was pretty much it for the entire canyon.
> 
> I saw those 3 hens again as I was leaving the area, and I'm guessing they saw me with that super vision of theirs ,because as I was glassing them on the hillside, they were booking for cover. I really have to wonder if those birds have been preyed on a lot, and have become very wary.
> 
> ...


Sounds rough! Maybe they are higher in the mountains for a lack of a good winter?? just a guess.

I hunt in the southern. There have always been turkeys in my area, its just a down right turkey spot. I have noticed on years where we see less turkeys, we usually see more predators but, they have always made a rebound in one way or another.

Heck, there are turkeys literally everywhere in the state but, I like southern because we know the area and it didn't take long to figure out the turkeys either..

Good luck! im sure you'll get it done!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

goosefreak said:


> Fallow dem birds! and get a tag this year


I don't know $hit about Turkeys. I see a lot of them, but never had the bug to chase them.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I don't know $hit about Turkeys. I see a lot of them, but never had the bug to chase them.


Just keep tabs on them and I'll come out and help you! its easy to catch the turkey bug! I'd put it up there with geese in a layout blind!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

goosefreak said:


> Sounds rough! Maybe they are higher in the mountains for a lack of a good winter?? just a guess.


That's been a thought of mine. Maybe also lack of rainfall? I don't know for sure, but I do know in one area I like to frequent, it is less green and less cold then last year. Going out before grey light, all the dew would be frozen, but not this year.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

We have filled our two tags this year, and were covered in birds every day. All on public land, so we have been happy with the amount of birds seen. We did notice that from the opening day, to this last week, the turkeys had moved up in elevation considerably. We had to do some looking to find them again, but I would say to chase that snow line.


----------

